# Thor and Zeus after 9 weeks :)



## andrabhi (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi,

It has been a long time since I posted here. The last time was when I was worried about Zeus being ill.
It turns out that Zeus actually is a weakling (if such term exists among birds). He hasn't learnt to fly yet and weighs way less than Thor. But, I am glad that he is a very active bird and is very healthy. 

Thor on the other hand, has learnt to fly and his favorite pastime is to sit on the window pane, looking at the beautiful view outside. 

I am beginning to believe that both of them are females. The reason being yellow spots on their tail feathers; they never sing; their beaks are long as compared to some cockatiels I have seen with shorter and wider beaks. I read somewhere that these features of a mature cockatiel indicates it be a She. Thor and Zeus are both more than 9 weeks old. I am not sure whether tiels are mature by this time.
Please help me with this .

Here are a few pictures I took. I have bought a new camera finally and this thread will remain active with new pictures of these two cute birds every week or so. 

Thank you to all of you for being so supportive and for providing me with information whenever I needed it to make my tiels live happily.

Cheers!

Zeus









His favorite. Sitting on one leg.


----------



## andrabhi (Feb 7, 2012)

Thor with Zeus in the background. In their wooden-aluminium cage.










More pictures to follow soon.


----------



## emjb53 (Jan 9, 2012)

Aww, they're both so cute @ 9 weeks they are way to young to determine sex. You have to wait until their first molt at 6 - 9 months. Lutino tiels' can be very hard to sex. I don't think the beak shape/size has anything to do w/ gender - I think his beak looks overgrown. Do you have a cuttlebone in their cage?


----------



## andrabhi (Feb 7, 2012)

Thank you emjb53. 
Yes, they do have a cuttlebone in their cage and they keep rubbing their beaks against the wooden perches too.
I think they are 15 weeks old. It has been 9 weeks since I have them . Yes, but they have not started molting yet.
Tallie is very cute!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Their beaks are overgrown. What is their diet like?


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

They are gorgeous !! Their beaks look overgrown to me also .


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

Very good looking birds you have there. I remember when you were first posting about them


----------



## andrabhi (Feb 7, 2012)

Thank you everyone. 
Could you please let me know how I can help them keep their beaks trim and remove the overgrowth?
I don't trust the vets in my town and I would want Thor and Zeus to trim their beaks in a natural way.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Their beaks should be worn down naturally from eating and using their cuttlebone; overgrown beaks usually indicate a health issue/problem with diet. It's already been asked...what does their diet consist of?


----------



## andrabhi (Feb 7, 2012)

Hey bjknight93,

Their diet mostly consists of millet sprays, sunflower seeds, spinach and other vegetable leaves and cabbage.
Am I doing it wrong?


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

The both of them are very cute. 

They are not getting a seed mix at all? What do they have during the day and at night, just millet and sunflower seeds? You may want to look into a good quality seed mix, or/and pellets specifically for Cockatiels. I would cut out a lot of sunflower seeds and millet, and save them for treats, offer more veggies and a seed mix/pellets.


----------



## Daniel (Apr 18, 2012)

They're both super-cute .


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Solace. said:


> They are not getting a seed mix at all? What do they have during the day and at night, just millet and sunflower seeds? You may want to look into a good quality seed mix, or/and pellets specifically for Cockatiels. I would cut out a lot of sunflower seeds and millet, and save them for treats, offer more veggies and a seed mix/pellets.


Exactly what I was going to say; try finding them a plain seeed mix (no pretty, colorful stuff in it--these are fillers and have no nutritional value). You might also get them to eat some pellets/nutriberries. Sunflower seeds are high in fat so you don't want your birds sustaining themselves on those..this can contribute to liver problems which can cause the overgrown beak that both your birds have. Offer veggies daily, but limit the spinach because it inhibits the absorption of calcium and contains a lot of iron.

You can see normal beaks if you look at the birds in my signature if you would like a comparison.

Edit: It can be an indicator of fatty liver disease; can you post pictures of their poop?


----------

